# 20700 Batteries



## Puff(TM) Dragon (24/12/19)

Looking for some decent 20700 batteries (2 pcs) .... anyone have some in stock?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/19)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Looking for some decent 20700 batteries (2 pcs) .... anyone have some in stock?



I tend to buy my batteries from https://vaporize.co.za/rechargeable-batteries/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (24/12/19)

Thanks Rob. Found what I needed and order placed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

